# 1938  schwinn motorbike



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

just picked this up. 13 hours on the road yesterday. bolted the bars and pedals on this morning and gave it a ride-really nice rider. obviously some parts will be replaced and bike will get meticulous clean-up. bike purchased in 1938 from Chicago cycle supply-Lincoln badged. a few personal touches to bike-will detail later. purchased by long time friend from original owner-took 30 years to get it! worth the wait! check out the cool picture of original owner on the bike in 1938-dressed for the cold Chicago weather-wool outfit-matched coat and knickers! watch for upgrades/clean-up/changes!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2019)

Very nice.
Hammerhead


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 14, 2019)

J E A L O U S !!!! Stoked for you


----------



## fattyre (Mar 14, 2019)

What’s the bike shop sticker on the down tube?


----------



## kreika (Mar 14, 2019)

I don’t think that little guy can even touch the ground or make a full rotation on the cranks. Lol. Beautiful bike! Some things are worth the wait.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow that things a time capsule! Beautiful bike!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow! Killer bike Tyler!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2019)

Outstanding!
Really cool to have the original owner photograph to go with it.
Unfortunately, that’s one of the rarest accessories there is.
You get the Mr. Lucky monogram today.
Congrats!


----------



## videoranger (Mar 14, 2019)

Super Sweet! I wonder if a paintless dent repair person could fix the truss rod tank dings


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

I can work them out about to 95% but you can see a trace-also the paint takes a hit when you start those repairs it seems. some guys just leave them....part of the history of the bike!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 14, 2019)

Dent? What dent? All i see is one of the best survivors out there....that type of stuff adds character!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2019)

Very cool bike , love the old picture


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 15, 2019)

BRAVO ,   You have great patience.   Dat was a LONG WAIT !      At least tell me He let you ride it during that time .    Darn good score !    I dig the original owners pic.    He Was SPOILED !     He needed to grow into that .     At least his parents had a good eye .................and probably deep pockets as well !


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 16, 2019)

the owner picture is awesome-8.5x11 size too. I don't know how he rode that bike with short legs-maybe had a growing spurt! he was financially connected-spoiled brat I figure. bike itself had small treasure on it-a bullet as a fob on the key lock and a buck rogers tag on the seat and still had the miller stand 'grease' instructions under the bolt. he collected deusenberg cars later in life! even bought my neighbors deusenberg I think-knew all about it-small circle of those collectors.


----------

